# looking for a 380



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Im looking for a 380, preferably the keltec 3at or the taurus tcp, or similar. anyone have one sitting around that you'd come off of? id love to hear it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've owned Kel Tecs and wasn't impressed. Very cheap feel. 

Have you considered a Ruger LCP which has the same styling you seem to be after?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Also, I dunno what your budget looks like but the Sig P-238 is a mighty fine 380 (Colt and Kimber make a similarly designed model as well).


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I've had a Ruger LCP and a Sig P238. Hated the LCP, loved the P238. You'll struggle to find a nicer shooting 380 than the P238. Kinda wish I still had mine.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Keltecs are and do feel cheap. But they sure are reliable. And the tcp is a poor mans Lcp. And I like the Sig 238 tremendously. But my normal carry gun is a Springfield emp, which is great, but I'm looking for something I can carry in an ankle rig in boots or in a pair of shorts. Unfortunately I'm in the $200 price range right now or id get something nicer, but I've previously owned both guns I listed and know they'll fulfill the purpose I need


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You are looking at about $240 for the P-3AT or $312 for the LCP. Or a used LCP with extras for $250...

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/ruger-lcp-380-wextras/


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Obviously you gotta catch me at the right time but I've seen the tcp and the 3at below $200 brand new at different stores. And call me crazy but I'm just not the biggest fan of the LCP. No real advantage over a tcp and at least 100 dollars more


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gotcha. Yeah the LCP was just built a little smoother. Operation wise, they are almost identical


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are two styles of LCPs now... primary differences are the newer style has
better sights and better trigger. I have the old style LCP and its fine, it goes with me nearly always as its so small. 

-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh well that actually is good to know! I had a tcp forever and it went with me everywhere. Then a buddy talked me out of it. Don't get me wrong, I love my emp, but I find myself leaving it in the truck A lot more often than I did the tcp


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

PM sent, Jmgardner.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

DallanC said:


> There are two styles of LCPs now... primary differences are the newer style has
> better sights and better trigger. I have the old style LCP and its fine, it goes with me nearly always as its so small.
> 
> -DallanC


Would the new model you're talking about be the LC380 by chance? Or are you talking about that fancy LCP with the skeletonized trigger? I have an LCP and my brother has an LC380. They are both fine guns, but I have to say I don't really see the point of the LC380. Significantly larger and still only has the power of a .380 auto, although it is definitely nicer to shoot.

For that matter, I don't really care for that whole class of .380 pocket pistols. They offer too much recoil for an otherwise small caliber and are somewhat harder to shoot accurately. Whenever I carry my LCP I know I would only ever draw it if a threat was in point blank range. That's why it usually stays behind and my SP101 or SR1911 come with me.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't suppose you would care for a Highpoint... cheap, clunky,big, heavy, accurate, best warranty in the business, reliable, assuming the magazine and feed is not an issue on the individual gun.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have an old Browning BDA and I absolutely love it. Extremely fun to shoot. Extremely accurate. Problem is they have really gone up in price. Luckily I got mine in a trade.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Smoot- id much rather carry something bigger. i used to carry a smith shield in .40 cal. then i moved up the other emp (40 on a 1911 frame). i like carrying it too, but i normally wear shorts and a t-shirt about every day (student problems) and its just hard for me to comfortably conceal it. the 380+p in a good hollow point like critical defense still packs quite a punch. and can carry easily short's pockets, or in an ankle rig and boots. 

mass- no offense but id just prefer stay away from highpoint all together. i know there's goods and bads in everything, but you hear about too many bads in hipoint

mule- i would love to have something nicer. i wish i could have had the money a couple weeks ago, al's had a sale of sig p238s for $400. unfortunately i have an expensive carry pistol already and my wife would kill me if i got anything nicer than what I'm describing.

and btw, I'm still looking if anyone wants to get rid of something.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

Jmgardner said:


> Smoot- id much rather carry something bigger. i used to carry a smith shield in .40 cal. then i moved up the other emp (40 on a 1911 frame). i like carrying it too, but i normally wear shorts and a t-shirt about every day (student problems) and its just hard for me to comfortably conceal it. the 380+p in a good hollow point like critical defense still packs quite a punch. and can carry easily short's pockets, or in an ankle rig and boots.


I get ya for sure, I bought my LCP for the same reason. Sometimes if I'm going somewhere that I can't or would rather not carry (like in the homes of friends or neighbors who may be offended) I'll keep the .380 in a back pocket and lock it in the glove box when I get where I'm going. Quick and easy. I don't know about the other makes but I'm pretty sure Ruger says no +P loads in the LCP. I know you've probably done your homework already and I don't mean to give unsolicited advice, but have you ever considered something like an SP101? I have an easier time carrying mine IWB than I do my .380.

If the pocket pistol is definitely what you want, I would consider letting go of my LCP. It has a crimson trace installed and I've got a spare magazine for it. It has had maybe 200 rounds down the barrel.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm oddly shaped to put it nicely, and me and revolvers inside the waist band just don't work unfortunately. If you want to pm me about the Lcp, I'd be interested.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm not a glock fan but they have something with the g42. I looked all the 380 carry guns and it felt the best to me so it went home with me. 
And this from a person that got rid of all the glock guns I owned.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

interestingly i ve never owned a block till yesterday, i picked up a g22. but i got a tcp the other day for $165. so I'm set haha


----------

